# Returned to Connecticut



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2003)

Well I just moved back from Florida last week. Can anybody give me pointers to web pages dealing with fishing here and when the season starts


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

here is the link to the Connecticut DEP

http://dep.state.ct.us/burnatr/fishing/fdhome.htm


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*this might help!*

http://striped-bass.com/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*see if ya like this...*

http://www.stripersurf.com/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*or this...*

http://www.stripersonline.com/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*...ths ones the bomb...*

http://www.surfcasting-rhodeisland.com/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*now you know what i know...*

http://www.ctfisherman.com/


----------

